# CT26 turbo on a jdm sr20de, can be done?



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a CT26 turbo for my sentra se-r, but I think it`s a little big for my engine, it`s a JDM sr20de motor with 9.5:1 comp and less that 40k on it, but, for that turbo I tought that 6psi will be enough to race my HP to 230 with a good intercooler, I want that turbo for a dalily drive and to race some time per time, I need this engine to last en my car at least 3 more years, I need some ideas about this, thanks to all.


Nissan Se-r 93 with a JDM sr20de motor, maybe a turbo on, but latter :cheers:


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> I have a CT26 turbo for my sentra se-r, but I think it`s a little big for my engine, it`s a JDM sr20de motor with 9.5:1 comp and less that 40k on it, but, for that turbo I tought that 6psi will be enough to race my HP to 230 with a good intercooler, I want that turbo for a dalily drive and to race some time per time, I need this engine to last en my car at least 3 more years, I need some ideas about this, thanks to all.
> 
> 
> Nissan Se-r 93 with a JDM sr20de motor, maybe a turbo on, but latter :cheers:



Ehhh, no. Your not gonna get 230 hp out of a SR20 running just 6 psi. If I am wrong someone hit me but there it is...

Remember the bigger the turbo, the longer it takes to spool up. I dont know that turbo specificly but if its too big, there may not be enough exhaust pressure to spool it up and thus you cant take full advantage. I know its more complicated than that but in simple terms thats how it is.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank for the info, so I should better get a t25 or a t28?, the slow psi that I intent to use (6psi) is because I want a daily turbocharged se-r, so that the engine could last at least 3 more years or so, and my goals are like 200 hp with out doing any internal modifications to the engine, or fuel system, and like 13`s high on the track, what do u think?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you will have to boost around.. 8-9 PSI... no internal mods... just ecu, and injectors... to get into 13's... man, i dont know if 7-9 PSI would do it... honestly


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks, i don`t mind if i don`t get to the 13`s on the track, 14`s low`s will be fine, another thing, i just want to keep kicking some more honda`s asses, lol, will my transmission hold the boost? 6 or 8 psi, should I get a t28 for the low lag?
I`ve read that our se-r transmission don`t support boost of a turbo, i don`t think that`s correct due to the minimun of Hp gain that i will obtain with a t28 plus no mods, just an exhaust, will be arround 60 Hp i think? running a t28 with 6 or 8 psi, jwt ecu, and stock fuel system will do, that`s my goal, just a little more power and to keep safe all my internals on the engine and trasmission.


----------

